# LTP takes on wahammer fb.... Ogres (updated 23.6.13)



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. So whilst I am out here in the red hot sand box I decided that I should entertain myself on my off crews with a new army. My friend out here brought his paints so I decided to give in and order the first few models.

They arrived yesterday  










I will hope fully be adding more once these are painted. Oh and thanks to wayland games for posting to bfpo for me .


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Sweet!!! A new LTP log and I am the first to comment! Looking forward to watching this progress.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this, good luck with the project


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This should be good. If you need help with Ogres army lists, Tim/Steve, myself and numerous other Ogre players are all trolling around, so don't hesitate to pop into the Fantasy section for advice .

Psst - *Get some Rhinox Cavalry, they are the shit*


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing these. I love the Ogre models, and considering how good your marines are, this should be excellent.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ooh, Ogres. I look forward to seeing your take on these.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

It will be nice to have something to spend you off hours with. And you have plenty of basing sand!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

YAY!! LTP plog (sorry for being childish) but i loved your marines, good luck LTP.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Woo Hoo another LTP blog! Cant wait to see these painted (always been a secret Ogre fan.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Vaz said:


> This should be good. If you need help with Ogres army lists, Tim/Steve, myself and numerous other Ogre players are all trolling around, so don't hesitate to pop into the Fantasy section for advice .
> 
> Psst - *Get some Rhinox Cavalry, they are the shit*


Cheers Vaz I might get in touch when i return home cause I can't really play out here haha.



KjellThorngaard said:


> It will be nice to have something to spend you off hours with. And you have plenty of basing sand!


Yeah i have lots of things to keep me amused now. Unfortunately its more like dust than sand. 



Gothic said:


> YAY!! LTP plog (sorry for being childish) but i loved your marines, good luck LTP.


thanks for all the comments guys. Sorry for the delay. The internet is temperamental here. 

Heres some new pictures.... 



















still WIP but i have started haha. Went for actual metallics on there :O i know shock horror. But i thought it would be a bit different and it looks ok so far I think . 

Also got these through yesterday 










I have awesome friends haha. 

Cheers!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The highlights are looking a touch powdery; I assume you have a glaze or such to add.

I am also curious as to how well a Land Speeder will function in an Ogre army. :laugh:


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey LTP- if you find that you need some paints or brushes or supplies, let me know. I gots a shop close by and fast service from the Warstore and will send you anything you might be short of. Your service is appreciated.

Well, almost anything. If you need a Titan I won't be able to spot you that!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

KjellThorngaard said:


> Well, almost anything. If you need a Titan I won't be able to spot you that!


*cough* Epic *cough*



Dave T Hobbit said:


> I am also curious as to how well a Land Speeder will function in an Ogre army. :laugh:


with Skillz

----

Proud of your work LTP; best wishes and hope that all of you (military peeps) are staying safe...if not:threaten: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys. Sorry its taken so long to update this. Between work, uni and painting my Lightning Hawks I haven't had much time to really start these guys. Here is the first ogre complete  






































This is my first time using metallics since i painted the reaver titan so I'm getting used to them again. I dont think they turned out too bad to be honest. 

Cheers

LTP

:bye:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dam your ability to paint skin LTP! THese look great, looking forward to seeing more of them!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oof. Would go to great lengths for your skill at doing skin. Great job do far; will keep following, certainly.

The tattoo looks a little sloppy--but then, the ogres themselves would hardly be neat with a needle, and I can't imagine a gnoblar having the attention span to do a good job...


----------



## artofresin (Jan 15, 2013)

dat ogre skin looks great. 
I 'm building my own Ogre army these days, and I was sick of watching all those fat boyz pics on the web, having a grey skin. Have you thought of converting them. I mean, ogres are, like, begging to be conversed. Will save you $ if you do so too. Like taking Bullz, and making 6 mournfangs. (same price as 6 bulls = 1 mourn). Easy made by making them arabic styled, and instead of that giant rhino (or w/e it is) you go for a flying carpet. 

And there is always the Samurai Ogre conversion ^^ hue hue. 

Anyways.. Waiting to see more of your fat ones.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Adequate, I suppose 

Just kidding, looks great! The metallics look good, though the painted on "shine" on the left side of the cannon looks more abrupt (less blended could be a better word) than the shine on the right. Either way, better than I could do haha


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

This looks like it could be really cool, will be checking up on this regularly! Especially looking forward to how you paint your Firebelly!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Dam your ability to paint skin LTP! THese look great, looking forward to seeing more of them!


Thanks dude  hopefully I can get a couple painted each week. 



Mossy Toes said:


> Oof. Would go to great lengths for your skill at doing skin. Great job do far; will keep following, certainly.
> 
> The tattoo looks a little sloppy--but then, the ogres themselves would hardly be neat with a needle, and I can't imagine a gnoblar having the attention span to do a good job...


Thankyou. How do you mean sloppy? They are painted as I would imagine them to be tattoed haha. 



artofresin said:


> dat ogre skin looks great.
> I 'm building my own Ogre army these days, and I was sick of watching all those fat boyz pics on the web, having a grey skin. Have you thought of converting them. I mean, ogres are, like, begging to be conversed. Will save you $ if you do so too. Like taking Bullz, and making 6 mournfangs. (same price as 6 bulls = 1 mourn). Easy made by making them arabic styled, and instead of that giant rhino (or w/e it is) you go for a flying carpet.
> 
> And there is always the Samurai Ogre conversion ^^ hue hue.
> ...


I get bored of painting Grey with the NMM I do on other models so i thought I would mix it up a bit. I am crap at modelling. I can remove mould lines and glue things together but thats about it to be honest. 



Boc said:


> Adequate, I suppose
> 
> Just kidding, looks great! The metallics look good, though the painted on "shine" on the left side of the cannon looks more abrupt (less blended could be a better word) than the shine on the right. Either way, better than I could do haha


Haha yeah yeah Boc  Yeah I'm still adjusting to real metallics rather than NMM. I will be blending better on the next one. Thanks 



Charandris said:


> This looks like it could be really cool, will be checking up on this regularly! Especially looking forward to how you paint your Firebelly!


Thankyou. I am saving him till last me thinks or I'll just get finecast rage and give up haha. 

HEre is an update....



















I'm really sorry for the picture quality the lighting here is terrible. I'll try and get a shot in the sun tomorrow. As you can see it is still very WIP. Hopefully I can get him finished tomorrow. 

Ciao 

LTP


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the tats, they're sloppy in a good way, I tried to get the effect on my orks but did such a poor job i gave up


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey everyone! I have more finished Ogres for you  Let me know what you think...


















































































I'm liking the fact that I can use more variety of colours on these models as opposed to my Space Marines. I'm enjoying painting them and getting to learn actual metallics again. 

Thankyou for all the comments so far 

LTP


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic. Really really liking them so far. I particularly like the contrast between the bright green gnoblar next to the pink ogre flesh (will be stealing your colour scheme for my WoC). I was tempted to start ogres for the freedom with colours, but the pull of the dark gods has been too much for me...


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. Long long time since I last updated and I do apologise but it has been a very hectic few months. Hopefully I can start painting again soon and get more models up on here 

Here are some finished and WIP pics for you all...









These are purely WIP the base colours and washes have been applied and now I will build up the layers and shading 





Thanks or looking 

Ciao for now :bye:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As always I am envious of your ability to paint flesh, these looks great LTP, the bruising around the tats is a nice touch as well. Are you keeping the base trim the color it is or are you re-blacking it?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> As always I am envious of your ability to paint flesh, these looks great LTP, the bruising around the tats is a nice touch as well. Are you keeping the base trim the color it is or are you re-blacking it?


Thanks dude. Flesh is a pain in the ass lol. Nah I'm keeping it the same colour so it flows with the bases better. I've never been a fan of black edges to be honest.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

LTP said:


> Thanks dude. Flesh is a pain in the ass lol. Nah I'm keeping it the same colour so it flows with the bases better. I've never been a fan of black edges to be honest.


Yea it is hence why all my marines wear helmets! Fair enough I tend to use it as it tidies up the mini somewhat... but then again my minis need all the help they can get unlike yours!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Yet more cracking work there L! :so_happy:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Yea it is hence why all my marines wear helmets! Fair enough I tend to use it as it tidies up the mini somewhat... but then again my minis need all the help they can get unlike yours!


I normally have mine wearing them also. Lol I like my bases to blend together but they are all for display so they have. 



Tawa said:


> Yet more cracking work there L! :so_happy:


Thanks T Hopefully I'll have more to post by this time next week.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello everyone. It has been a while since I last updated as usual. I am about to move house and we are hoping to have an awesome office set up where I can finally get back to painting. 

I recently bought a Kobo photo booth and had a couple of minutes to try it out yesterday. I need to play around with it more and figure out the best location of the lights etc but it was quick to get out and set up and I like how the pictures turned out. 




























The firebelly is still very WIP. I tried blending in some source lighting on the arm and I'm not very happy with the mask at the moment. It still has a few more hours work on it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good LTP, how much further are you going with the tattoos?


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello. The fire belly is finally painted after a long wait! It was a lovely model to paint and I look forward to painting some more bulls after taking on some 40k models first. 

I decided to change the mask halfway through painting this guy as I felt it was letting the model down. I think it looks better now....





























Better photos to follow when I have my Dslr back 

Ciao for now!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy crap dude! I wish I would've had time to paint when I was in the sandbox . Really well done bud.


----------

